# Any Insight is appreciated - JD 1010



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm close to buying a 1962 JD 1010 W loader backhoe to use around my property... need to put in a 500ft driveway, remove some stumps, move some decent size rocks 2-3ft diameter, dig foundation for a garaga and a slab on grade 1500sqft house.... Is this a decent machine in general or a wast of time... I have read that the 1010 is troublesome any thought would be helpful


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

At 47 years old, I think this machine is FAR beyond worn out unless in the very unlikely possibility that it has been rebuilt by someone who know what they are doing. The 1010 was one of the first of this series of tractors and yes it was known be being troublesome. 

How much does the seller want for it?


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for answering. He was asking $4600 at first, but dropped it to $3500....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some prices for John Deere 1010's. Most of these have been restored. Most of the unrestored 1010's I have seen in rough shape and a nightmare to properly repair. I am talking about wiring and wire harnesses cut up so bad and brittle with age they must be replaced. They can be a big fire hazard. The FEL and backhoes are usually VERY loose and sloppy, requiring replacement of all the pins and bushing after the bushing mount holes have been repaired. Hoses and cylinders can be expensive to repair when they are all pretty much shot. 

Not trying to be a stick in the mud here.........just trying to give you an idea of what may be in store for you if this machine has not been properly maintained. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...rp=1010&GUID=97FA091B024240F0BF87EA33DE32AF52

At 30 hp. these tractors were underpowered as well. Is this tractor a yellow industrial or a green ag tractor?


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. 

The tractor is yellow. See attached picture

The backhoe is indeed "loose" but it seems to work fine


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Doesn't look to be in too bad a shape from a distance. Check it over carefully and if you think this machine will accomplish the tasks you have in mind WITHOUT having to pour a lot of money into it, it may be worth considering when you take into account what you might spend renting a backhoe. It may not be pretty or in the best of shape but if it can get the job done, it just may be worth it.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Any rough idea what repairs cost for this machine if I do buy it and then get stranded in a few months...say I need a new rebuilt engine? transmission? etc.? just ballpark numbers would be very helpful...

Thanks!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lunker, if you have to make that kind of repair, unless you do the work yourself, the repair costs will far exceed the value of the tractor. There is really no way to give you a specific dollar amount as this would depend on the extent of the repair.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

I appreciate you taking the time to answer these questions. 

What would be some of the most common problems/failures with the 1010? 

Also read somewhere that these machines came from the factory either good and would run forever...OR bad, and could never be fixed?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My guess would be transmission/drive train related failures. The pins and bushings on the backhoe you could do. If you have a welder, you could repair the bucket and teeth. The hydraulic cylinders you would buy repack kits for and do the work yourself provided you have the spanner wrenches and large wrenches and sockets. 

You might offer the guy $2500 and if he takes it, keep your fingers crossed and hope you have no major problems. 

My question would be why is he selling the machine?


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm back....

Bought the backhoe and it is running great (for now)... got in 4 solid days of digging, but now it is time to get my hands dirty.. Any insight is appreciated. 

I blew out the cone bearing on top of the swing cylinder on the backhoe. 

The backhoe unit is a John Deere Series 50.

Because I blew that top bearing out and ended up with some "play" in the swing cylinder, does that mean the bottom bearing is shot as well? 

Any easy way to replace the bearings in the field...It is sitting 1.5 hour drive from my house...


----------

